# How to use a lever machine - transition from an e61 pump



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

In making the move to a lever machine (izzo pompei) from a pump machine (Rocket Cellini) I have found to significant differences apart from the obvious that have put me on a new learning curve

1) a much smaller portafilter (54mm instead of 58mm) requiring me to play around with grind settings (it appears that the smaller and deeper the portafilter the coarser one needs to go with the grind - although I have changed beans at the same time so I suppose it could be down to that also).

2) Instead of a pump which you switch off after 25 to 30 seconds I have been letting the lever go until it completes. The problem with this is that, irrespective of the grind, I cannot get the weight by volume out much lower than 60 grams for 14 grams going in - which to me appears to be a very high volume ratio of 1:4 given that on my old machine I would have adjusted the grind and timing to get out close to 40 grams out for 20 grams in at a ratio of 1:2.

Any tips & tricks, or just general knowledge of how to get the best espresso out of a lever machine would be much appreciated.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Just pull the cup when you have got what you reckon is the right amount of coffee - this is the same as switching a pump off.

I would seldom let the extraction run to as much as 60g - by then it would all be very blonde and not very tasty.

(I put a jug under the portafilter rather than letting it run into the drip tray)


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

I would pull the cup away after 25 - 30 seconds but adjust the grind so it stops dripping after 35 - 40 seconds.

Would love to see some photos.


----------



## MOLOKO (May 9, 2016)

I have a 2-group Pompei. After a training session with the roaster/supplier, we decide that a 3-5 seconds of pre-infusion and then remove the cup when it reaches 32g. So 19g in and 32g out at around 28 seconds extraction time. But can't help thinking, these machines aren't intended to be used this way.Ive seeb an established coffee company using the Pompei in a different way. where the extraction time is much longer, and the machine stops dripping when the cup reaches the correct weight (32g or 40mm). By then of course you have steamed the milk and its ready pour immediately. Which is great! But obviously they're overcooking the coffee. Guess this doesn't really fall in line with modern style light roast coffee.


----------

